# Winter 2015 Box of Style: Spoilers!



## nicepenguins (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi! No spoilers yet but I thought we could have a thread for winter.

The hero item is coming out soon--we've had an accessory, then a bag, then an accessory...maybe a winter bag?

Love this sub!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for opening the thread @@nicepenguins!

This sub is amazing! A bag sounds good. I've love a bag but I'm ok with almost anything I think. So far I haven't been disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 11, 2015)

Changing the title just to make it more clear..thanks for starting a new thread!  I am SO READY for the winter hero item to be announced!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 17, 2015)

I feel like the winter spoiler should be announced any time now. I'm impatient! Let's see, probably not a bracelet, purse or watch... So maybe a necklace, wallet (hope not I just bought one), or gloves. Or like a fur muff? I don't know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> come on Team Zoe!


----------



## aihutch (Sep 22, 2015)

The winter spoiler is up on the website!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 22, 2015)

Love it! And yay, it's adjustable! And whoa----$400 value in the box, nice! I love her boxes and hope we get some nice holiday treats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Sep 22, 2015)

I like it. It's nice that the jewelry in each box has been of higher quality and i think just a necklace left for a full set of gold-toned. Maybe a silver or white gold set next year


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 22, 2015)

Love love love it!  Other boxes should really take a cue from RZ.  She nails it every time~


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I need a second box.



Spoiler


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 22, 2015)

That ring is gorgeous! I have a pair of AB earrings that I wore to officiate a friend's wedding and they are great quality! I'm very happy to more from this line and especially in time for the holiday party season and New Years Eve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 22, 2015)

I never wear rings, never. Think the ring would be tradeable/sellable? If not I'll have to cancel.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 22, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I never wear rings, never. Think the ring would be tradeable/sellable? If not I'll have to cancel.


OMG, I LOVE this ring.  It is TOTALLY my style.  I think it would be easily sellable on ebay.  I wouldn't expect to get full value, but I am sure it would sell at the right price.  I have sold a lot of things on ebay lately - some items from boxes that are things that I just know I wouldn't wear/use.  The TooFaced Brow palette from my Popsugar is going up next.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 22, 2015)

This is my FAV Hero item to date-- I'm loving this ring. I love that it's gold - perfect for holiday attire.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2015)

Im excited that it says this box is going to be over $400 because it's the season of giving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 22, 2015)

This is from the email I just received about the box:

Because the holiday season is all about giving, your winter box will actually contain *over $400* of amazing finds. If you're as in love with the hero item as we are, why not spread the love and gift Box of Style to family and friends? There are limited quantities available so don't let your loved ones miss out.


----------



## MET (Sep 22, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Saffyra, on 22 Sept 2015 - 4:11 PM, said:
> I think I need a second box.


 Exactly!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not a big ring person but this ring looks so pretty. I'll take it just for the value. I might end up gifting it but I'm still excited about this item and the box in general. Rachel continues to do an amazing job. I don't think there is a box that can compete with hers as far as the curation and the quality of products go. Can't wait to get this!!


----------



## BratzFan (Sep 22, 2015)

love the spoiler! I'm guessing this ring will be gigantic, and I'm excited....


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2015)

MET said:


> Exactly!


Did it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been eyeing stackable ringsets kind of like this. But haven't bit the bullet. I do like it and I bet once I see it I will love it. I do wish it was stackable and not once piece.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 23, 2015)

Whoa. . . what a beautiful ring and just in time for holiday parties!  While this is very chic and perfect for a holiday party, I think it would also look great with a t-shirt and jeans. 

I'm so impressed that we're getting 'real' designer pieces in Rachel's box, not just random "no name" things with hugely inflated values.  If anyone from Rachel Zoe's team is reading this, i say. . great job!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2015)

Okay, I read that the ring is a size 7 as is. This will be a middle finger ring for me since it's a 6 (and the rest of my fingers are smaller). I'm so glad its adjustable!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 24, 2015)

I am so excited about this spoiler!  Also I have to give myself a pat on the back for calling this back in March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lauradiniwilk said:


> I was wondering this when the Alexis Bittar stuff was featured so heavily in a recent Zoe Report (wishful thinking?)  One could really go nuts going through all of the past zoe reports, I'm trying to resist the urge!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am so excited about this spoiler!  Also I have to give myself a pat on the back for calling this back in March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You said they would have this ring?  Wow.  You should curate the box.  I'm so super excited for it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> You said they would have this ring?  Wow.  You should curate the box.  I'm so super excited for it!


Haha nooooo, I'm not that good, I didn't guess a specific item and I was 2 seasons off.  I was just guessing Alexis Bittar would be featured based on his stuff showing up in the Zoe Report so often!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Haha nooooo, I'm not that good, I didn't guess a specific item and I was 2 seasons off.  I was just guessing Alexis Bittar would be featured based on his stuff showing up in the Zoe Report so often!


Oh yay!  I literally need this ring right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am so excited about this spoiler!  Also I have to give myself a pat on the back for calling this back in March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OH, i see now. you were quoting your own post. It was early when I first read it. Before coffee.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 27, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm not a big ring person but this ring looks so pretty. I'll take it just for the value. I might end up gifting it but I'm still excited about this item and the box in general. Rachel continues to do an amazing job. I don't think there is a box that can compete with hers as far as the curation and the quality of products go. Can't wait to get this!!


This exactly! Even though I'll probably gift this, simply because my best friend is obsessed with AB pieces, I know the rest of the box will be amazing because they all have been. She is just such a real part of the curation. I love that she even does the reveal videos herself. The more I look at this spoiler the more I feel like I need a second box in case I can't part with the ring : )


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 2, 2015)

I was just thinking I would love to see a ruana (something like this) in the Winter Box: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/4137859?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=2375500&amp;fashionColor=Black&amp;resultback=546


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 2, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I was just thinking I would love to see a ruana (something like this) in the Winter Box: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/4137859?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=2375500&amp;fashionColor=Black&amp;resultback=546


Love this!


----------



## SetToStunning (Oct 4, 2015)

Do we know when this box will ship?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 4, 2015)

SetToStunning said:


> Do we know when this box will ship?


December 1st


----------



## SetToStunning (Oct 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> December 1st


Thanks! So long to wait for that gorgeous ring...


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 15, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> This exactly! Even though I'll probably gift this, simply because my best friend is obsessed with AB pieces, I know the rest of the box will be amazing because they all have been. She is just such a real part of the curation. I love that she even does the reveal videos herself. The more I look at this spoiler the more I feel like I need a second box in case I can't part with the ring : )


I truly love this box and feel that every dollar on this is a dollar well spent.  I signed up with the first box and they've all been home runs.  I think my favorite thing so far is the Cluse watch, which I wear every single day.  I can throw it on and feel like I've 'accessorized.'   Also - I've had many compliments on it!!  

I agree with you too, that it's nice to see Rachel Zoe is actively working with this sub and does the reveal videos (not just slapping her name on a subscription).  I appreciate this a lot and also think the team must work very hard to curate high value/crowd pleasing boxes!  I can't wait for December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I couldn't agree more @@Sadejane! I love the Cluse watch also and wear it almost daily. I've gotten so many compliments and questions on the watch. This box is a real treat. I don't usually buy boxes at this price range but this box is definitely worth it. December seems so far away...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2015)

Agreed with above! This box is outstanding. I think the only things I haven't used are the bracelet (makes me sooo sad but it's a tad tight) and the sarong. Because I just don't do sarongs but I think I can easily gift the bracelet for Christmas and the sarong Im sure my sister in Hawaii would love. The Cluse watch I've gotten so so many compliments on! My daughter used the nip sticker things for homecoming and the fashion tape for that also, I loved that I had those things on hand, although I didnt think I'd use them. She's hitting it out of the park, Nina and Luxor coukd take some clues from her!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm about to get some good use out of the "nip stickers" and the fashion tape on Saturday. I'm just sad I can't get away with wearing my Cluse watch... Or can I?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love this sub so much. I have not a single qualm about letting my year subscription renew.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't forget to save the little plastic paper thingies that come with the nippies.  If you take good care of them (wash with warm water and soap, dry them, put them back in the protective cover), you can get 20-30 uses out of them per the nippies website.  I have used mine a good 5 times now and the medical grade adhesive is still going strong.  I unexpectedly LOVE them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 22, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice from them? Did any of you get a shipping notice when your replacement watchband shipped?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 22, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I just got a shipping notice from them? Did any of you get a shipping notice when your replacement watchband shipped?


replacement? why did you need a replacement? guess i missed something...


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 22, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> replacement? why did you need a replacement? guess i missed something...


My black band didn't fit (was too big) and when I tried to put it in it scratched the watch. I emailed them last month and I think they are sending a new band.

The weird thing was, I got the same notice you get when your entire box ships, and I was wondering if this was an error or what was going on.

But if it's just me and none of you received the message it's probably the watch band on its way.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 22, 2015)

Were there two sizes of watch band?

I bought a third one (pink) from Cluse themselves. Is that who you contacted or did you go through Box of Style and that's who you got the email from?

It'd be pretty sweet if you got a whole new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 23, 2015)

I bought the pink band from their website as well. It was kind of tricky putting it on. There are little "latches" you have to pull down when clipping the band on the watch.


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't have anything important to say...other than I cannot _wait _to get the next box. I have not been even been tempted to jump out and buy LE boxes (like Neiman Marcus) because Zoe does it so well for me. 

Also, In regards to the ring. This article on Zoe Report has some fab images that show it in action:

http://thezoereport.com/accessories/3-practical-ways-style-statement-ring/


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 27, 2015)

I will be getting my first box in December (so excited).  I just received in an email yesterday telling to verify address, etc. (which is cool).

The one part I didn't quite understand is that my account will renew (I assume be charged) on November 15th and if I want to cancel I need to do so before that date.   I checked the FAQs and I get the hows and whys of the renewal but it says: "Seasonal Box of Style Subscriptions can be canceled during the subscription period, but only after receipt of the first season’s box. If you would like to cancel your seasonal subscription after receiving the first box, then make sure to do so before the 15th of the month prior to receiving your next box; otherwise you will continue to be billed for the following month’s box."

Am I right in reading that means the VERY FIRST box that went out awhile back?  I mean, I don't have to wait to get my first box do I?

I will probably not cancel (although I don't like paying for my next box before getting my first).  But, I wanted to know for sure.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 27, 2015)

Really hoping this puppy doesn't sell out before Thursday, decided kind of last minute to buy one, but I need to wait until payday. Here's hoping!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 27, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> The one part I didn't quite understand is that my account will renew (I assume be charged) on November 15th and if I want to cancel I need to do so before that date.   I checked the FAQs and I get the hows and whys of the renewal but it says: "Seasonal Box of Style Subscriptions can be canceled during the subscription period, but only after receipt of the first season’s box. If you would like to cancel your seasonal subscription after receiving the first box, then make sure to do so before the 15th of the month prior to receiving your next box; otherwise you will continue to be billed for the following month’s box."


I would read that as if you sign up for a seasonal sub, you can't cancel it until after you get your first box, and you need to cancel it before the 15th of the month before the next box or else you'll get the second box too.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 27, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I would read that as if you sign up for a seasonal sub, you can't cancel it until after you get your first box, and you need to cancel it before the 15th of the month before the next box or else you'll get the second box too.


Hmmmm......not sure I like that.  At least give me the chance to decide if I like the box I haven't received yet! 

I suppose I could cancel and then try to sign back up so long as space permits.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 27, 2015)

@

I think it must be a typo. You won't be charged for your second box before you've received your first.

I wrote it down somewhere...

Okay, they charge on the 15th of the month prior to shipping out. So if you were ALREADY a subscriber (and this isn't your first box), you would have to unsub before November 15th in order to NOT get (and be charged for) the December box.

Once you get your December box, you have until the 15th of February to unsubscribe for the box shipping in March.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 28, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Hmmmm......not sure I like that.  At least give me the chance to decide if I like the box I haven't received yet!
> 
> I suppose I could cancel and then try to sign back up so long as space permits.


Keep in mind this is a quarterly box though...you would have like a month and a half to enjoy the first box, wouldn't you?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 28, 2015)

Rachel Zoe did an exclusive interview with MSA, and hinted at a LE box.


----------



## kkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Kris10 said:


> Rachel Zoe did an exclusive interview with MSA, and hinted at a LE box.


Woo!  I have fell out of love with many sub boxes...but Zoe feels so exciting and fresh. I have a huge pile of sub box items to gift...but I actually *USE *most of the things I have gotten from the Box of Style.

My husband _finally _noticed that my Cluse watch had many different band colors...and also a white face!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I could not resist adding to my watch accesories...but I adore that I was introduced to something I loved enough to buy more of.

I really love that not only do you get the box...but she does the videos ABOUT the boxes, and then the added extras on the Zoe Report that connect it all together. The box feels like it is part of something bigger, not just a thrown together afterthought.

December can't get here soon enough! 

*edit*: And the fact she (and her team) took the time to answer questions from MSA readers is awesome. They really are putting effort into this box and it shows.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

kkat said:


> Woo!  I have fell out of love with many sub boxes...but Zoe feels so exciting and fresh. I have a huge pile of sub box items to gift...but I actually *USE *most of the things I have gotten from the Box of Style.
> 
> My husband _finally _noticed that my Cluse watch had many different band colors...and also a white face!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I could not resist adding to my watch accesories...but I adore that I was introduced to something I loved enough to buy more of.
> 
> ...


OMG. I LOVE my Cluse LA BOHÈME Rose Gold Watch.  I also bought a couple of bands - pink &amp; light blue (red was sold out) - it was really easy.  It will make a GREAT gift for Christmas too. I have an extra one to gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So many looks from one adorable watch.  Go Rachel Zoe Box of Style!

Roll on winter!  I cannot wait until we get that ring.   

EDIT:  Just noticed that Cluse watch in Rose Gold Black face with black strap is sold out on their website.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 29, 2015)

kkat said:


> Woo! I have fell out of love with many sub boxes...but Zoe feels so exciting and fresh. I have a huge pile of sub box items to gift...but I actually *USE *most of the things I have gotten from the Box of Style.
> 
> I really love that not only do you get the box...but she does the videos ABOUT the boxes, and then the added extras on the Zoe Report that connect it all together. The box feels like it is part of something bigger, not just a thrown together afterthought.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way! This box feels so carefully thought out &amp; very personal.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 29, 2015)

My parents are recording "Fashionably Late with Rachel Zoe" for me tonight.  I have never seen the show but I'm looking forward to watching Rachel and Nina Garcia interact.  I imagine it will go like this:

NG: I had a sub box first, you know.  I'm a trendsetter. 

RZ: Yeah, but I am actually involved with mine and it ships on time.  ZING!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> My parents are recording "Fashionably Late with Rachel Zoe" for me tonight.  I have never seen the show but I'm looking forward to watching Rachel and Nina Garcia interact.  I imagine it will go like this:
> 
> NG: I had a sub box first, you know.  I'm a trendsetter.
> 
> RZ: Yeah, but I am actually involved with mine and it ships on time.  ZING!!!


Hahahaaa Bahaaahahaaahahaha!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

I actually asked one of the other curators when their quarterly box was shipping and she said she had no idea but quarterly had all her stuff. 

Soooo, now I *really* have to blame Quarterly. I unsubbed from Rosario and felt bad but it's too late for Summer and Quarterly doesn't deserve my money &gt;:|

Now what Nina should do is make her own sub box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, if RZ does a Limited Edition Holiday Box of Style, I'm buying it. (as long as it's not just full of past items... although...)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Also, if RZ does a Limited Edition Holiday Box of Style, I'm buying it.


This would be the best!!  Like an NM box ($250 for $650 of product - but good stuff)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @
> 
> I think it must be a typo. You won't be charged for your second box before you've received your first.
> 
> ...


Ok....that makes sense (I think!).  I was charged when I signed up so I can't unsubscribe for this box (winter).  I'll have the option to cancel before the spring box though. 

That works.  I'm sure I'll stay subscribed.  I just get confused with the canceling stuff....before this, no later than that, etc. etc.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Nov 4, 2015)

So this is my first box of style...yay!!!! My question is when does she reveal it?? Before or after it ships??


----------



## kkat (Nov 4, 2015)

Mj1992e said:


> So this is my first box of style...yay!!!! My question is when does she reveal it?? Before or after it ships??


After it ships - although in the past, one or two spoilers (official and unofficial) have come out before the box. Not long after the boxes ship they will post a video of her talking about the items.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 4, 2015)

Of course, I finally decide to quit being lame and sub this morning and it's officially sold out...Wahhhhh!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> Of course, I finally decide to quit being lame and sub this morning and it's officially sold out...Wahhhhh!!!


it's been sold out a few days now, if that helps any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> it's been sold out a few days now, if that helps any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Actually, it does help, lol!! Though I probably should have done in last week when I planned on doing it. Oh well, hoping for a fantastic box for the rest of you and hoping whatever I love ends up in swaps or ebay.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2015)

So while I "patiently" wait for this box to ship I d love to hear everyone's guesses for what else could be in this box.  

I can't wait to get a better look at that lovely ring!

I d love some luxe gloves or a scarf 

A nice thick body butter, hand lotion, or lip scrub

A wallet or lovely clutch 

boot cuffs

What are your guesses?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 13, 2015)

I am REALLY crossing my fingers for a ruana/cape type wrap: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/echo-colorblockreversible-cape/4137859?origin=related-4137859-0-2-PP_OOS-Rich_Relevance_Recs_API-4&amp;recs_type=related&amp;recs_productId=4137859&amp;recs_categoryId=0&amp;recs_productOrder=2&amp;recs_placementId=PP_OOS&amp;recs_source=Rich_Relevance_Recs_API&amp;recs_strategy=4&amp;recs_referringPageType=item_page

A nice pair of cashmere socks would be great, too.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Nov 13, 2015)

I was snooping around Rachel Zoe's website and I kept seeing this pop up. Could this be a possibility for the winter box??ahhhhhh, its my first Box and i'm SUPER excited!


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 15, 2015)

I checked my email and had a billing/'subscription renewal' notice.  I'm so pleased that Box of Style bills and ships regularly . . . maybe it will ship in the next few weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 19, 2015)

I am so excited for this sub! I loved every single thing in the last box. I wear the watch and earrings ALL the time! 

What I would like to see in this box is: 

a fun umbrella - because el nino 

a planner or some kind of goal/task organizer for the new year

a luxe facial mask 

a pretty clutch


----------



## kkat (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know what it says about me...but this morning when I realized that Zoe ships out_ next week_ I felt way more excited about that than Thanksgiving!  :lol:


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 28, 2015)

Eeeek it's almost shipping day!  I am so excited for this box.  I am totally obsessed with the earrings from the fall box I purchased quite a few different shashi ear climbers as christmas gifts and also some products from one love organics.  Thanks Rachel Zoe!  Can't wait to see what treasures await us in the winter box!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Nov 30, 2015)

I hadn't gotten around to wearing my ear climbers until recently.  I took one off of the card and put it on, and it looked great.  Then I went to take the other one off the card, and the back of the earring just broke off!  I didn't pull it very hard, so it must have been defective.  It's been a long time since we got them, so I doubt I'd be able to get a replacement at this point.  I'm so disappointed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 1, 2015)

Shipping day!!!!! Can't wait for spoilers. When do full spoilers post????


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Baublesntreats said:


> I hadn't gotten around to wearing my ear climbers until recently.  I took one off of the card and put it on, and it looked great.  Then I went to take the other one off the card, and the back of the earring just broke off!  I didn't pull it very hard, so it must have been defective.  It's been a long time since we got them, so I doubt I'd be able to get a replacement at this point.  I'm so disappointed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


such a bummer for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I ended up gifting mine so not sure how they are holding up. Hope they didn't break right away.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 1, 2015)

@@Baublesntreats I would still email Rachel Zoe and explain the situation to them. I think they have great customer service. They replaced the RZ knot ring that was sent out in a Popsugar box 6 months after the fact because I contacted them about it tarnishing. Not only did they send me a replacement ring but also a pair of super cute studs as an "I'm sorry"!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 1, 2015)

*Spoken in an EXTREMELY whiney voice*_* I need another spoiler..................!!!!!  *_


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone get a shipping notice yet?  I m so curious what s in this box.  I do have to say I received the shashi earrings I ordered  for gifts from Shopbop and they all have to be returned missing stones and or bent backings. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm trying to remember how this worked with past boxes...doesn't Zoe usually spoil the box herself after shipping but before anyone has received it?


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 2, 2015)

No shipping notice here but I hope its on its way.  In the mean I saw this on the Zoe report do you think any of these gift ideas will be in the box.  I hope so!  http://rzoe.me/WLZSzje


----------



## MET (Dec 2, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Teach22, on 02 Dec 2015 - 7:43 PM, said:No shipping notice here but I hope its on its way.  In the mean I saw this on the Zoe report do you think any of these gift ideas will be in the box.  I hope so!  http://rzoe.me/WLZSzje


Wow - those are some great gift ideas for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Dec 2, 2015)

I really want my shipping email or at least the spoiler video.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I'm trying to remember how this worked with past boxes...doesn't Zoe usually spoil the box herself after shipping but before anyone has received it?


I think she did that in July when they were not able to meet shipping timelines. In March, it was sent then revealed around the time that people received it.  Something similar for Sept (I think, if I recall correctly).


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just curious has anyone received a shipping notice yet?  Yesterday on Facebook someone asked if it was shipping today (yesterday 12/1) and the Zoe Report responded YESSSS!   So hopefully there s just an email lag and our boxes are happily making their journeys to us


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2015)

Twitter says the boxes go out tomorrow. I'm hoping for a shipping email when I wake up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

According to Rachel Zoe instagram they are shipping boxes today.  Someone asked about an hour ago.  I can't wait for this box!!!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 4, 2015)

Just got my shipping notice!  Yeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhaaaaaawwww!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2015)

Me, too. "thursday" delivery.  Anyone in Cali getting it sooner?


----------



## mepe (Dec 4, 2015)

Mine has shipped and is scheduled arrive Monday Monday Monday!  :w00t:


----------



## aihutch (Dec 4, 2015)

I just received my shipping notice and my box will be here tomorrow! Just missed the cut off for delivery by the post office for today. I live about an 1 hour from LA. Woohoo!


----------



## Dcangodess (Dec 4, 2015)

Yay mine shipped!!! But I still want spoilers ASAP..


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

Is everyone getting shipping notices an annual subscriber? I'm still waiting for mine. I'm not an annual subber.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 4, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Is everyone getting shipping notices an annual subscriber? I'm still waiting for mine. I'm not an annual subber.


I'm not annual.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Me, too. "thursday" delivery.  Anyone in Cali getting it sooner?


I am in CA, and when I actually tracked it they had only received a shipping notice.  No ETA yet. :-(   

PS - Yes, I am an annual subscriber.


----------



## craigcv (Dec 4, 2015)

woah! 4 lbs of amazingness i got shipping with no estimated date yet( label created) annual sub..

 don't think they care of annual or seasonal subs anymore.. all treated same


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 4, 2015)

craigcv said:


> woah! 4 lbs of amazingness i got shipping with no estimated date yet( label created) annual sub..
> 
> don't think they care of annual or seasonal subs anymore.. all treated same


I thought the same thing.  4 lbs is a LOT more than just a ring!


----------



## Dcangodess (Dec 4, 2015)

I am not annual.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 4, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I thought the same thing.  4 lbs is a LOT more than just a ring!


I'm so intrigued. Something is really heavy because that ring is tiny. Come on CnS.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2015)

What could it be that's weighing it down so much? A candle? Her book?

Boots?! (l wish... /sigh)

Mine will be here "thursday" as well but that usually means Tuesday. I'll be watching @@aihutch like a hawk, hoping for spoilers!

I love this box so much.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 4, 2015)

So I have been nosing around on Instagram in hopes I'd find a spoiler.... Since we are all speculating what could be weighing this box down, I wonder if this could be it?


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't received a shipping notice yet :wacko:


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

I got shipping notice too and mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait!!! I feel like we've been waiting sooo long for this box to finally start shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm just too anxious to see what's in the box.


----------



## MET (Dec 5, 2015)

Reija said:


> Reija, on 05 Dec 2015 - 12:48 AM, said:I got shipping notice too and mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait!!! I feel like we've been waiting sooo long for this box to finally start shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just too anxious to see what's in the box.


How exciting!  Please let us know what you get. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I haven't received a shipping notice yet :wacko:


I haven't gotten one either.


----------



## MarieS (Dec 5, 2015)

> I haven't gotten one either.


I got a notice on Friday that the box was ready to ship Thursday and today it was updated to arriving Thursday.  So if thsi goes like last time I'll see the box Tues/Wed.  4 pounds?  Chocolate?

I'm not an annual subscriber just month to month.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

I am totally excited for spoilers, and happy for all with notices. With that being said, I need my Debbie Downer moment. I emailed them on Thursday, and was assured that boxes are all shipping this week. Well, the week is over, and unless they are working this weekend, I am still waiting for that box to ship. This will be my third BOS, I LOVE the product. However, this is now the second box that hasn't shipped on the promised time. inappreciate the goodies they sent last time as an apology to those that got the boxes later, but I would really just prefer it ships as promised.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 5, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I am totally excited for spoilers, and happy for all with notices. With that being said, I need my Debbie Downer moment. I emailed them on Thursday, and was assured that boxes are all shipping this week. Well, the week is over, and unless they are working this weekend, I am still waiting for that box to ship. This will be my third BOS, I LOVE the product. However, this is now the second box that hasn't shipped on the promised time. inappreciate the goodies they sent last time as an apology to those that got the boxes later, but I would really just prefer it ships as promised.


Not a peep on a shipping notice for me either. I'm waiting on shipping notices for *SIX* boxes I'm expecting this month, zilch on any of them and others have received shipping (or their actual boxes) for all of them. Frustrating. I'll be bringing up the rear on everything this month lol. (That was only a little chuckle, I'm not really feeling very happy about all this.)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Not a peep on a shipping notice for me either. I'm waiting on shipping notices for *SIX* boxes I'm expecting this month, zilch on any of them and others have received shipping (or their actual boxes) for all of them. Frustrating. I'll be bringing up the rear on everything this month lol. (That was only a little chuckle, I'm not really feeling very happy about all this.)


@@DianeER I am right there with ya girl, I'm waiting on six too ( most of that is popsugar's fault, will I ever learn). I kind of feel like a brat complaining, having been fortunate enough to order that many boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

You are allowed to complain @@fancyfarmer! That's what we are here for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's nice to be able to share our ups and downs and just talk about them.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Still waiting for my box. Not here yet. I'm impatiently waiting. (crazy I know)


----------



## Girlie girl (Dec 5, 2015)

Just found this on Instagram. Waiting for my shipping notice still.


----------



## MET (Dec 5, 2015)

Girlie girl said:


> Just found this on Instagram. Waiting for my shipping notice still.


Is it wrong to be excited about the Foot Petals? Love this brand and always need more...


----------



## Girlie girl (Dec 5, 2015)

Not at all I can't wait to see the other items.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok lets try to crack this I can't tell what anything really is in that picture... must have more info! lol Here's what I see..

Looks like 

Foot Petals 

Honest Wipes

The Ring 

Is that another piece of jewelry?

Ciate Nailpolish 

is the get gorgeous thing a makeup bag or luggage tag hmmmm 

What do you see?


----------



## Girlie girl (Dec 5, 2015)

Pretty much what I see as well. Looking for other posts hoping someone will list it all. Stay tuned..


----------



## miniminiluv (Dec 5, 2015)

Is that a moon stick pin? Wonder what's in the square box. And looks like Ciate nail polish


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Dec 5, 2015)

I keep thinking the black box has to be a glass bottle of perfume or something. The honest co wipes are heavy and all but I feel like something in a box has to be pretty weighty to bring this up to 4lbs. Excited to see what everything is!!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

miniminiluv said:


> Is that a moon stick pin? Wonder what's in the square box. And looks like Ciate nail polish


Ooooh maybe it is a pin i cannot for the life of me figure that one out.  This is cruel must have more pictures lol


----------



## miniminiluv (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like there is a small serum bottle in the middle of the box.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

and what's the thing with the spots on it?  Another notebook or planner?  There seems to be a small skinny box too next to the polish maybe a mascara or lippie can't see the brand.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

miniminiluv said:


> Looks like there is a small serum bottle in the middle of the box.


Whoa you have great eyes I totally didn't see the top of that bottle blends right into that black thing behind it.  Are some of those things empty boxes seems like so many things in the box.  I can't recall how many items are usually in a box? This is so funny i feel like a crazy detective lol


----------



## miniminiluv (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm on an iPad. Maybe that makes a slight difference? The little box behind that looks like it could be a lipstick , lipgloss or mascara


----------



## carcodysmom (Dec 5, 2015)

I think that is a Lelet NY moon bobby pin.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh you are good!! I was thinking it say Element but that makes way more sense! AAAH! cant wait!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

carcodysmom said:


> I think that is a Lelet NY moon bobby pin.


Ooooh good one I think you nailed that!  Check this out https://www.instagram.com/p/9_yUEij2aQ/?taken-by=leletny


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

my box is here


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Reija said:


> my box is here


Tell us tell us!!!! Pretty please I m so excited for you (and for us to know whats in it! ha!)


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2015)

Please please tell us !


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 5, 2015)

@@Reija Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2015)

Refreshing like a crazy lady here


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Refreshing like a crazy lady here


Me too!


----------



## Girlie girl (Dec 5, 2015)

Here it is...


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Me 3! LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Opening this box is an experience every time. There isn't a box better than this. I think the curation continues to be spot on and the quality of products is great. Here are the pics



Spoiler



I was so excited when I opened the box and saw the extra gift.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ooooh how lovely!  Enjoy exploring your goodies Reija!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Some more photos found here http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/12/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-winter-2015-box-full-spoilers.html looks like there r different polish colors.  How fun!  Cannot wait to get mine!    Happy Holidays to us!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Didn't know there were variations to the polish colors. Good to know. I was opening the box and the kids were wondering what it was. I said it was mom's early xmas present.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 5, 2015)

so is that get gorgeous thing a makeup bag?

I'm so thrilled with this box. I love Box of Style!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> so is that get gorgeous thing a makeup bag?


Yes it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> can't wait to use it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2015)

Great Box-- I'm most excited about the ring &amp; hair pin. Everything is this box seems very useful.. Love it!! Well done RZ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Dec 5, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Teach22, on 05 Dec 2015 - 3:28 PM, said:Some more photos found here http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/12/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-winter-2015-box-full-spoilers.html looks like there r different polish colors.  How fun!  Cannot wait to get mine!    Happy Holidays to us!


Looks like it's missing the make-up bag that @@Reija received.  

I love opening this box such a good mixture of practical and luxurious.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

@@Reija, does it say if the make up bag is a bonus gift? Or is it not listed on the card?


----------



## DianeER (Dec 5, 2015)

My whole box will be for sale, if anyone here is looking for one get in touch.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if everyone gets the make-up bag extra gift or just random boxes?


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Maybe annual subscribers get that extra gift?


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@Reija, does it say if the make up bag is a bonus gift? Or is it not listed on the card


There was a note stating that it was a special gift for being an inaugural box of style member. Edited to add: I was so excited to open the box that I forgot to post that detail. I went back and reread the note just now and that is what it said.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww thats a bit of a bummer I was excited for that bag.  Not going to lie this isn't my fave Rachel Zoe box but its still a nice box and hopefully once in hand I ll have a use for and love most of the items inside!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh wow, it's all gorgeous! I love that I'm getting so much different jewelry w these boxes!

And I would definitely have bought that hair mask and the Honest Co products myself--I've been wanting to try their beauty line and my hair is straw in the winter.

I love the RZ box for including actual trendy items. The hair pin looks so pretty, and it's nice and subtle so I won't feel like I'm 15 and going to homecoming. 

I like the notecards more than others I've gotten in a sub.

Even if the ring doesn't fit I'm very pleased with the rest, and she really is good at varying items. Plus, this box is a win for people in socal who don't have real winters.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2015)

I love the variety in this box. I think this is the fashion box Nina Garcia was shooting for. I like that the beauty item is for hair this time, and that there is always one stylist little helper type of item. They've been useful. If I ever get socks and a candle from them I'm out. I love the variety and quality of this box.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm excited to try the hair mask and oil. Love the ring and bobby pin! My niece will love the makeup bag and makeup remover wipes. Not my favorite box, but everything will be used or gifted and I'm still a fan.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2015)

Although I am sure everything but the hair pin will be used by me, I can't help but feel underwhelmed by this box.  In last season's box both the hat and the watch had such a "wow" factor to them and seemed to be such substantial pieces in the collection.  Although nice items these all just feel a little "safe" to me and not really a style statement at all.  Oh well, only 3 more months until the Spring box! *LOL**


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Although I am sure everything but the hair pin will be used by me, I can't help but feel underwhelmed by this box.  In last season's box both the hat and the watch had such a "wow" factor to them and seemed to be such substantial pieces in the collection.  Although nice items these all just feel a little "safe" to me and not really a style statement at all.  Oh well, only 3 more months until the Spring box! *LOL**


Ha!  I already want to know the hero item lol  I think winter is a hard month because of the different temps.  I mean I would have loved something for the cold snowy weather but thats not very useful for people in CA. Still everything in the box is very useful and I m excited to explore them.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Ha!  I already want to know the hero item lol  I think winter is a hard month because of the different temps.  I mean I would have loved something for the cold snowy weather but thats not very useful for people in CA. Still everything in the box is very useful and I m excited to explore them.


I am in CA and I still would have liked something like a wrap or something like that.  I know you can't please everyone every time and it could have been a whole lot worse.  I am just not "wowed" this time.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I am in CA and I still would have liked something like a wrap or something like that.  I know you can't please everyone every time and it could have been a whole lot worse.  I am just not "wowed" this time.


A wrap would have been a great item! An item like that would have nicely rounded the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I don't think the Winter box is the most amazing box of all the boxes that we have received so far but I was still happy with it. Maybe it's the box/packaging/ Rachel Zoe that makes me have a more favorable opinion instead of being more critical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not wowed and in fact I am disappointed.  Way too many beauty items and most not really high end though ok and the rest is typical sub box stuff - notecards, nail polish, decorative hair items have been done to death.  Although it is hard to do something new, this box felt very safe and truthfully a bit cheap.  I agree the last box with the watch, the hat and climber earrings (never heard of those before) really stood out.  I don't like the ring in this one as it just screams costume jewelry (though maybe I will like it when I get it) and the other items don't have any wow factor at all.  Would someone please do some cashmere gloves, a poncho (usually one size can fit all) or something different?  I would have even appreciated a unique Christmas ornament or holiday decoration.  

I am really going to cut down on my boxes in the new year and quality and different are the two things I am looking for.  Right now I plan on keeping Luxor box, Oui please, Ellada Lane (assuming they get their act together as I have gotten their first box and love it)., French box (since coming back they have included really different items which I have liked though others have not) Little lace box, Serendipidity (last one was so great) Hamptons Lane and  Bespoke Post.  I am on the fence about Rachel Zoe, Fab/Fit/Fun, beauty fix, and Globein (like I the thought but end up trading most of the items).  Have cancelled Birchbox man,glossybox, yogi surprise,orange glad and all quarterly boxes. Will let Luxe provence expire after my year is up as I like it but it is too expensive for what I am getting.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 6, 2015)

I still haven't received shipping conformation.  Am I the only one?


----------



## DianeER (Dec 6, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I still haven't received shipping conformation.  Am I the only one?


Nope, I have no shipping confirmation either.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 6, 2015)

east coast and no shipping confirmation.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 6, 2015)

Mine should be here Monday or Tuesday and I got my shipping notice on Friday (I live on the west coast).  

I'm really happy with this box, it's fun and luxurious and sparkly.   I understand how some people might be underwhelmed since there are two jewelry pieces (the ring and hair pin).  However - I love love love that hair pin and will be able to wear it a variety of ways.

 I did have to LOL a bit when I read some of the comments on the MSA forum, people complaining because it didn't feel "winter" enough and they wanted a mug (seriously, a mug?  This isn't a Martha Stewart box. . .for crying out loud! Also people complaining about how they didn't want the ring. . . which was spoiled months ago and people had plenty of time to cancel if they didn't like the ring).  

The hero item is a beautiful piece from a famous designer. . . I really don't know how they do it, $100 is an incredible value.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm in NJ so maybe it's an east coast thing???  I don't have shipping for the Popsugar LE either, so I'm just bummed.  Come on, boxes!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Dec 6, 2015)

I can't figure out how they are shipping these boxes. My sister is having her box sent to my house and I got mine yesterday, but she hasn't received a shipping notice yet. This will be her first box.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 6, 2015)

Not here and I'm in the midwest


----------



## Baublesntreats (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm in NJ too, and I got shipping notification a couple days ago.  I should get my box by Friday.


----------



## Kitana (Dec 7, 2015)

I live in CA, still haven't received tracking.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 7, 2015)

I didn't receive tracking but I checked my delivery manager on fedex &amp; sure enough it's on it's way... Due to arrive Thursday !! Ladies, check FedEx !!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I didn't receive tracking but I checked my delivery manager on fedex &amp; sure enough it's on it's way... Due to arrive Thursday !! Ladies, check FedEx !!


I wish that was the case. Mine still says nothing. And according to my email response from Team Zoe got an hour or so ago, they can't give me a tracking number until Fedex gives them one. Which I think is complete garbage, because clearly people are getting tracking numbers.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Dec 7, 2015)

So for annual subscribers this is our last box right? Will it auto renew?

Will out next box be March or April when it started?


----------



## Mommacheeta (Dec 7, 2015)

And how in the heck to I log into my account?!


----------



## lns02 (Dec 7, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I wish that was the case. Mine still says nothing. And according to my email response from Team Zoe got an hour or so ago, they can't give me a tracking number until Fedex gives them one. Which I think is complete garbage, because clearly people are getting tracking numbers.


They told me they are having shipping issues and can't give me a tracking number either because nothing shipped.  They told me to email them again if I haven't heard anything by Wednesday.  Kind of discouraging.  I've been a subscriber since the first box.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm super irked. This is the 2nd box of my 3 that has had shipping issues,


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2015)

Just got my box! Love everything in it, and that almost $100.00 hairpin, holy cow, I'm terrified to lose it! This box is worth like $420ish. I'm consistently blown away by the value that's here, there have been things I couldn't/wouldn't use but I passed them on (I'm looking at you floppy hat and sarong!). I don't think I'll ever not sub to this box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2015)

Also the ring is much more beautiful in person, I wasn't thrilled with the looks of it online, although I always loiter over Alexis Bittar when I'm at Nordstrom, it's much nicer once it's in your hands.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 8, 2015)

Still no tracking email from Zoe OR Popsugar.  I'm kind of mad.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 8, 2015)

lns02 said:


> Still no tracking email from Zoe OR Popsugar.  I'm kind of mad.


I didn't either until yesterday-I sent the Zoe customer service an email and magically got my tracking email later that day. Still nothing from Popsugar but I see in my Fedex acct it is arriving Fri so I at least know I am getting it lol


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 8, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I didn't either until yesterday-I sent the Zoe customer service an email and magically got my tracking email later that day. Still nothing from Popsugar but I see in my Fedex acct it is arriving Fri so I at least know I am getting it lol


I'm with you, nothing from Zoe or PS, and nothing in my trackers. I emailed Zoe yesterday, and part of the response was I should have tracking by yesterday, or today, and if not, email them again. I try to be positive, and understanding, but I am sick of the excuses, and want some action, because I'm disgusted.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 8, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm with you, nothing from Zoe or PS, and nothing in my trackers. I emailed Zoe yesterday, and part of the response was I should have tracking by yesterday, or today, and if not, email them again. I try to be positive, and understanding, but I am sick of the excuses, and want some action, because I'm disgusted.


I agree.  It's frustrating that I spend hard earned money on boxes...I don't want to always have to hold my breath hoping they'll come by a certain date.  When I order something from an online store, it ships, so I don't understand why these don't all go out at once.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2015)

Something was up with FedEx and tracking so this might be more FedEx fault than anything. And it makes sense for the late PSLE tracking, too. I had some issues with other boxes as well, all shipped FedEx.

I also have to say that the ring is SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON!! I thought I would hate it and swap it but now I don't want to take it off.

It's really sturdy, so much so that it's quite difficult to adjust. The crystals are clear and sparkly and the gold tone is light not super yellow.

Edit: well, i have no email from popsugar but I checked my account and it has a tracking number for my PSLE. it shipped four days ago!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Something was up with FedEx and tracking so this might be more FedEx fault than anything. And it makes sense for the late PSLE tracking, too. I had some issues with other boxes as well, all shipped FedEx.
> 
> I also have to say that the ring is SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON!! I thought I would hate it and swap it but now I don't want to take it off.
> 
> ...


EDIT Oops. wrong thread (thought PS for her).  YAY re ring! can't wait.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 8, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm with you, nothing from Zoe or PS, and nothing in my trackers. I emailed Zoe yesterday, and part of the response was I should have tracking by yesterday, or today, and if not, email them again. I try to be positive, and understanding, but I am sick of the excuses, and want some action, because I'm disgusted.


So, my update us that I sent Zoe (and PS), another email. Zoe just sent me tracking, and it is only that a label was created this afternoon, it still has not shipped, but a label is progress. I'm still not thrilled that they are shipping so far past from what they advertised. And just an FYI, PS also sent me tracking for my his/her those have been moving since Friday. Hopefully you all hear something soon that are still waiting.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 8, 2015)

They sent my cousin tracking info and it's in the label created phase. What's funny is after that they sent her this:

Hi Zoe Reporter,

We are sincerely sorry for the delay you are experiencing with your winter Box of Style. Due to the holidays we have had a delay with our warehouse. We assure you that you will receive a tracking number by tomorrow. We are doing everything we can to make this right and appreciate your membership. Thank you for being patient with us.

xoxo,

Team Zoe


----------



## GC1976 (Dec 8, 2015)

Got my box today. This is my third RZ box and my least favorite. It's still fine though. I LOVE the ring and the hair mask, wipes and lip crayon will be used so I I'm not sorry for getting it. However, the hairpin, which is the second "high value" item seems very juvenile to me. I never wear anything like that, and it's not one of those things I would want to try neccessarily. Also the hairpin price is seriously inflated, $98 value for a crystal hairpin? _Please_.

I think it is really smart that they do a hero item so that you can choose whether it would be worth it to you even if you don't like the other items. But other boxes had awesome surprise items and this one just didn't (for me).


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 8, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> Got my box today. This is my third RZ box and my least favorite. It's still fine though. I LOVE the ring and the hair mask, wipes and lip crayon will be used so I I'm not sorry for getting it. However, the hairpin, which is the second "high value" item seems very juvenile to me. I never wear anything like that, and it's not one of those things I would want to try neccessarily. Also the hairpin price is seriously inflated, $98 value for a crystal hairpin? _Please_.
> 
> I think it is really smart that they do a hero item so that you can choose whether it would be worth it to you even if you don't like the other items. But other boxes had awesome surprise items and this one just didn't (for me).


I COMPLETELY agree with you.  I rec'd mine today, as well.  The ring is GORGEOUS and does not look cheap at all.  Very well made.  Love it.  The hair pin is just sooooooo disappointing and looks nowhere near worth it's listed value.  If I actually wore hair pins I wouldn't pay more than $20 for it.  Goin' on ebay.  

I felt so let down with this one I just re-subbed to PSMH.  Their December box feels more substantial and appealing than this one.  I can't believe I am saying that but it's true.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 9, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> So, my update us that I sent Zoe (and PS), another email. Zoe just sent me tracking, and it is only that a label was created this afternoon, it still has not shipped, but a label is progress. I'm still not thrilled that they are shipping so far past from what they advertised. And just an FYI, PS also sent me tracking for my his/her those have been moving since Friday. Hopefully you all hear something soon that are still waiting.


I'm glad you received tracking.  I emailed them again, too, and they told me I needed to wait until today for tracking.  I still don't have it, but I'm on the East Coast.  I feel way more frustrated by this and their response than I should.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 9, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I COMPLETELY agree with you.  I rec'd mine today, as well.  The ring is GORGEOUS and does not look cheap at all.  Very well made.  Love it.  The hair pin is just sooooooo disappointing and looks nowhere near worth it's listed value.  If I actually wore hair pins I wouldn't pay more than $20 for it.  Goin' on ebay.
> 
> I felt so let down with this one I just re-subbed to PSMH.  Their December box feels more substantial and appealing than this one.  I can't believe I am saying that but it's true.


I got my box yesterday and fell in love with the ring.  It's sparkly for sure, but I feel like it can be worn every day and not just for a special occasion.  I really liked everything else as well, though I'm on the fence about the Honest lip crayon. It's a pretty color and goes on nicely, but it wore off in less then 20 minutes (I was driving, not even drinking or eating).  

I think the hairpin is pretty and a nice addition to my collection of hair accessories, but it doesn't look or feel like a piece that should cost $98.  I agree with you in that I'd pay $20 or so for a hairpin like that, just because the quality doesn't really blow me away.   

I'm very pleased with what I got for $100.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Dec 10, 2015)

I still have yet to receive a tracking number. This is very upsetting, especially since this is my first box. you ladies are the only thing even keeping my mind on getting the spring box.....sending them an email today.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hope you all who are still waiting on your boxes will get them soon! Shipping problems are no fun.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 10, 2015)

I got my box yesterday too.  I LOVE the ring, notecards, and the makeup bag for the annual subbies but the rest is just okay for me.  I got the peachy ciate polish and it's not at all my style...I almost think that the nail polish was the tipping point between this being a box I was happy with and one that was just okay...I wanted something gorgeous and bold to wear with that stunner of a ring.  When I say "just okay" though, that means in comparison to previous boxes and the very high expectations I have for Rachel Zoe.  Even a "bad" box of style is pretty fantastic. 

Now that we have a year under our belts, I'm curious as to what everyone's favorite box was.  I think summer just barely edged out fall for me, and both of those were miles above spring and winter.  Looking back at spring I do think the winter box has a slight advantage, because I slightly prefer the ring to the cuff, but it's a close one.  So my ranking is summer, fall, winter, spring. Interestingly enough, summer had my least favorite hero item though - ranking by hero items I like fall, winter, spring, then summer.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 10, 2015)

I just watched the unboxing video and wish I had received the nail polish she shows, instead I received a nude color, which never works on me (and it's similar to one of the spring colors). I like the lip color though, but noticed it didn't last and smeared.

My favorite boxes by ranking overall were summer, spring, fall and winter. I based it on number of items I kept/loved from each box. Wanted to add my favorite hero item is the watch.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I got the peachy ciate polish and it's not at all my style...I almost think that the nail polish was the tipping point between this being a box I was happy with and one that was just okay...I wanted something gorgeous and bold to wear with that stunner of a ring.  When I say "just okay" though, that means in comparison to previous boxes and the very high expectations I have for Rachel Zoe.  Even a "bad" box of style is pretty fantastic.


That's IT, that's what I was trying to articulate earlier.  The boldness of the last box is missing with this one.  I agree the peachy polish is boring and milquetoast.  I was hoping for a stronger, bolder polish, too.


----------



## mepe (Dec 10, 2015)

I was just thinking about which box is my fav and I think it has to be fall because of the watch.  I love that watch to point that I've even bought the white version.  Summer was awesome because Cambridge Satchel is an old fav of mine and the sarong is gorgeous (even though it's not yet been used).  Spring was great because of the sunnies (still using them) and the cool pearly nail polish. And Winter is probably last place because of the two jewelry items and I don't love either one. Although, I do like the shimmery wine colored nail polish.  I'm on the fence about next year...looking forward the Spring spoiler.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally received a tracking number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box is supposed to be here next Wednesday!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anyone have a phone number for customer service?  I can't find one online....my box was missing an item and they won't respond to my emails. :/

Have totally loved the box before this though so hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Dec 12, 2015)

During the week I hadn't received shipping information so I emailed them.  The next day I had not one but two tracking numbers in my inbox.  I was very confused but didn't think much about it.  Today I received an email that there was an error on their part and I will be receiving two boxes in the mail.  They also gave me a return shipping label to send it back and they would give me a $20 credit to my account.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2015)

How fun my box unexpectedly arrived today!  Gotta love Sunday deliveries for the holiday season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the box.  Wasn't totally sold on it when I saw the spoilers but it hand I really like everything! The rings is gorgeous and it actually fits my tiny fingers (well on the middle finger but it looks awesome so i ll take it!)  I got a beautiful sparkly top top coat nail polish my fave of the 3 polishes I ve seen and the bottle is too stinking cute!  The hair mask is in my hair right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The hairpin is lovely I ll have to play around with it. Very happy with this box hope everyone loves their goodies!


----------



## s112095 (Dec 16, 2015)

Am I the last one to get my box? Today..  I do love the ring, and it and the hairpin go perfectly with my Christmas outfit.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Dec 17, 2015)

s112095 said:


> Am I the last one to get my box? Today..  I do love the ring, and it and the hairpin go perfectly with my Christmas outfit.


 Nope. STILL waiting on mine. smh. I am a little disappointed, this is my first box and it's been a rocky experience with shipping.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 17, 2015)

hope you get your box soon @! and everyone else too who is still waiting. Shipping problems are no fun!


----------



## s112095 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mj1992e said:


> Nope. STILL waiting on mine. smh. I am a little disappointed, this is my first box and it's been a rocky experience with shipping.


I'm sorry. The shipping this time has been awful. I'm blaming some of it on the holidays but... It's been bad this time. I'm not sure if summer was worse.


----------



## Kris10 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got my box today!  I wanted it to be a surprise so I hadn't looked at any of the spoilers, but quickly peeked at the comments to get people's feel for the box.  I got the feeling people weren't totally in love with the box.  Finally, today I got to see everything, and I'm super happy with it!!  I think its hard to follow that amazing Fall box, but I will use everything in this box except the lip crayon (I have huge lips and am self-conscious with anything other than nude).  And, that ring is so much better in person than pictured!! Love!

I saw she posted 3 different ways to style the hair clip on The Zoe Report. I wonder if that is because so many people are complaining about it.  I personally think its cute and will wear it.

Now hurry up Spring hero spoiler!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm obsessed with the hair pin... So chic with the perfect amount of holiday sparkle!


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 21, 2015)

I wasn't super excited about the hair pin, but I have actually worn it several times since receiving it- it makes a casual bun a lot more fun when going out.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 6, 2016)

I just realized I don't think I ever came here to talk about this box. I thought it was awesome. I think I'll use everything (lip crayon not as much) but it really felt like I kept opening things, which I love. I'm glad I had seen spoilers because I almost threw out the hairpin - I thought I had opened everything and then was like "wait, wasn't there something else?" I still haven't figured out how to use it other than with a bun. My hair is super fine and it won't stay in. But I love sparkly and I love hair stuff, so I'm happy to figure it out.

Random question, are we generally "supposed" to wear Bobby pins with the bumpy side facing our scalp? I've never done that before and I am curious as to whether that's just the particular design of this pin, or whether I've been using them all wrong!

Oh and related, I was looking through Instagram trying to get an idea of how people were styling the hair pin, and I came across a post from Lelet that said that BOS asked them to make 10,000 for the box. I wonder if that's their approximate subscriber base then? I am always curious about the behind the scenes sub box stuff, so I thought it was interesting!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 6, 2016)

The answer to your bobby pin question (and other life mysteries).  Spoiler alert: bumpy side down!  2 links because I love this kind of thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/10-things-youre-doing-wrong/

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/22-things-youre-doing-wrong


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 6, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The answer to your bobby pin question (and other life mysteries). Spoiler alert: bumpy side down! 2 links because I love this kind of thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/10-things-youre-doing-wrong/
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/22-things-youre-doing-wrong


Love it! I'm learning other things from those links too! Okay, now I'm going to be to bobby pinning correctly all over the place.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

I gifted mine to my daughter-in-law for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> She loved it. I'm happy to learn how to do this kind of stuff correctly though.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2016)

I found out the correct way to use bobby pins only a year ago! They work so much better correctly.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 6, 2016)

So, I have been using and enjoying everything in my box. After seeing the spoilers, I wasn't super jazzed about the box but tried to keep my doubt at bay until I got the box in my hands. I, like @@Miccarty2, have fine hair so things like hair pins and hair product like hair oil are not always the best for me. But I gave everything a go...

I like the Honest products. I've been using the crayon and the face wipes (which I had just run out of, tyvm). I like the smell of these products and I'm glad I got to try this brand out. I've worn the ring a couple times already and have gotten compliments. I'm sure I'll use the foot pads at some point.

What was totally unexpected for me was the hair oil. I love it. The oil is really light! I would consider purchasing this. I'm still on the fence about the hair masque. I think I have to use it sparingly. The first time I used it, I was a little too heavy handed and my hair did not look so great. I could not go a day without washing it.

I wanted to love that hair pin. It's so cute. One of my besties also got the box and was wearing it in a messy bun. I just can't pull it off and my hair is too fine to wear it the other ways I've seen. Soooo...... I snipped the bobby pin down and put that bad boy on a long chain and have worn it as a pendant. I still get to enjoy it, just in a different way 

All in all, I am happy with this box and am glad I gave everything a chance. So far, I am loving the RZ box sub!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 7, 2016)

That is so cool that you made a necklace out of the pin @@jbird1175! Thanks for posting! Looks awesome! I've been using the Honest wipes as well and don't mind them. First I had to get used to the herbal smell but they do their job so it's good. The lip crayon is not my color but have worn it a few times and it seems to work well.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2016)

I just have to tell SOMEONE about this!! I just won a $1500 Sam Edelman shopping spree from The Zoe Report!! They had a bunch of giveaways in December and I entered them all. 

This is the first time I've ever won anything even remotely like this! DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY PAIRS OF SHOES $1500 BUYS!?

Anyway, just one more reason for me to love Box of Style. If I wasn't subbed I never would have gotten the initial "hey, we're having giveaways" email.

&lt;3


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 7, 2016)

That is AWESOME!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow @@Saffyra!! That is so cool!! So happy for you. That is a lot of Sam Edelman shoes. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh my gosh, that is awesome!  Congratulations!!  (I entered all those contests too - so exciting to have one of us on MUT win!!)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2016)

THAT IS AMAZING!!!!! I entered all of those too, and I always tend to assume no one actually wins and I am spamming myself for no reason.  Good to know that these things really do work!  YAY SAFFYRA!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!

@@lauradiniwilk I'm totally with you! It's always a toss up... Is entering this giveaway worth getting spam emails?

I just figured what the heck and entered them all. Normally I don't bother because I figure my chances of winning anything are so slim that dealing with the spam isn't worth it. 

I may have to rethink that...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow!  Thats so awesome.  Sam Edelman makes really lovely shoes too my fave boots are Sam Edelmans. Have fun shopping!! If I were you I d run out and buy a powerball ticket its your lucky week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Wow!  Thats so awesome.  Sam Edelman makes really lovely shoes too my fave boots are Sam Edelmans. Have fun shopping!! If I were you I d run out and buy a powerball ticket its your lucky week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally did!!!! I feel like I might have used up all my luck but it was worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love his Felicia shoes, so I'm going to get a couple of those. Which boots do you love because I've been scoping them out, too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 14, 2016)

@@Saffyra Can you post pics of your haul in here so we can all live vicariously through you?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 15, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> I totally did!!!! I feel like I might have used up all my luck but it was worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love his Felicia shoes, so I'm going to get a couple of those. Which boots do you love because I've been scoping them out, too.


Well it was worth a try right lol

My favorite boots of all time are the Penny boots they are lovely riding boots and come in a few different colors.  I also have a pair of heeled little sam edelman booties that have a cute fringe on the side they are super cute and fun to wear too (sorry can't remember the name). Good luck choosing let us know what you pick (need to live vicariously thru you lol)  Congrats again thats so fun!


----------

